# tapered reamer alternatives



## Patrude (Jul 27, 2012)

So, I am reading a article about turning a "Needlecase" its a great little project, looks good for using up small cutoffs. This one calls for a #8 tapered reamer. The price I find for the reamer just about blows my project out the window:dash2::dash2::dash2: Man this is expensive hardware. Does anybody have an alternative to the tapered reamer? Thanks,


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## NCWoodArt (Jul 29, 2012)

Capt. Eddie is cool. I use to watch his clips when I first started getting serious about making items other than pens on my lathe.

Where did he mention anything about a #8 reamer? I heard him use 3/8" drill bit & 7mm drills.



Bill


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 29, 2012)

The Capn Eddie was an alternative.
Most craft places also sell these "kits", should be plenty long enough for needles. CS has this one and a cheaper one. http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Projects___Key_Rings___Toothpick_Holder___toothpick_holder?Args=

Or maybe even these and just thread them on by hand. Should turn and polish up nice. I would think the 1/4 would be plenty large enough. If you want to you can buy an appropriate die for a few bucks to thread the wood.
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/catalog/servlet/Search?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&keyword=%22brass%20pipe%20cap%22&Ns=None&Ntpr=1&Ntpc=1&selectedCatgry=SEARCH+ALL


----------



## Patrude (Jul 29, 2012)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> Capt. Eddie is cool. I use to watch his clips when I first started getting serious about making items other than pens on my lathe.
> 
> Where did he mention anything about a #8 reamer? I heard him use 3/8" drill bit & 7mm drills. The tapered reamer thing didnt come from the Capt. that is how its described in the june issue of woodturning design magazine. the author made a great looking needlecase using contrasting woods, and in the article he talks about the reamer. after reading it I took a look at the net to find one and didnt like the price. Capt Eddies version doesnt use any reamer, I actually turned one like he shows in utube and it worked out good. He is cool, a great guy.





aerocustomsexotics said:


> Bill


----------

